

Ask HN: What to learn in 2015? What are you planning to learn? - vijayr

What tech and non-tech (non tech, but related to software dev) skills are you planning to learn this year? What is your advice&#x2F;prediction on skillsets, that will help someone further in his&#x2F;her career?
======
jackgolding
I want to learn how to manage projects better. At the tail end of 2014 I moved
from a boutique consultancy of less than 10 FTE to a subsidiary of an ASX20
company. I now have multiple stakeholders and multiple delegates across
numerous business divisions and agencies. I would like to learn what my
project management style is and find patterns to deal with these new
challenges more effectively.

------
MrDHat
I have been deep in programming for the better part of my student
days/professional career but now want to focus product and marketing. Working
on my startup now, hence, have a lot of opportunities! :)

